# Make a good lure an GREAT LURE. (Mann's SW Waker)



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at the lure below and notice how the hooks are tangled. This happens way too often. See a fish, make the perfect cast and the hooks tangle. When the hooks are tangled, the lure doesn't run right and it doesn't get bit too often. Additionally, the hooks are out of position for a hook-up.










There are several options for correcting the problem but I used the most obvious and definitely easiest and cheapest. (at least to me)

I removed the front trebel and split ring then clipped the eye of the hook (using diagonal cutters)as shown in the 2nd photo, reinstalled the hook then closed the eye with pliers. This shortens the distance the front trebel can move enough to prevent the hooks from tangling.










If the hooks could still tangle, I'd do the same thing for the rear trebel.

The Mann's Waker is a kickass Redfish bait. It floats at rest and you can reel it as fast as you want and it will only run about 3" deep (INCHES) With the square bill, it bounces off oysters and logs just fine. Redfish don't have as much trouble eating this one as they do topwater lures like the Zara.

So far, I've only caught Redfish and Snook on it but it ought to catch Trout too.

I haven't used the lure since this morning's fix but I've tried it in my test pond and cannot make the hooks screw up. The lure runs perfectly.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

that's an interesting mod. i have the same problem with the tsumami(sp) version of gotchas.

I went down a size in the hooks and no longer have that problem. do you think smaller hooks would work on the Mann's without affecting catchability ?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

_BC, I don't have a clue but the standard hooks on the Waker look a little small for a lure that size to start with. The hooks look to be 3-X strong so they should work ok with up to 20# test or so. Balance can become a problem when changing hook size. I considered sliding the split rig I took off onto the hook shank just for the weight._

_One "sort of" rule of thumb I use when changing from trebels to singles is to go 2 sizes larger with the singles. I change to singles on all of my Tarpon lures because I (think I) get a far better hook-up._

_I crimp the barbs down on all plugs I use out of my yak. I had a "LAP DANCE" with a Ladyfish a while back and it scared me to death. _


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I too would be concerned about the balance when changing hook sizes, I presume that when the manuf. design a lure it's with a particular hook size in mind .

I have heard of other anglers "crimping barbs on hooks" . How do you know how far to crimp without losing hooking ability ? Grabbing a flopping fish loaded with trebles does'nt appeal to me either.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I crimpbarbs down as far as they will go. Yeah, I loose an occasional fish but if I get a hook in me, I can "get away" with a heck of a lot less pain. 

I can keep only one Redfish these days so I don't worry about loosing them too much. Unfortunately, I am in a heck of a Redfish slump right now. I haven't brought one home in the last 3 trips. With the extra mouths I have to feed these days, I need an absolute top of the slot fish to feed them all. I might have to go back to cut mullet.

Ladyfish shake the plug most of the time which is a good deal for them and definitely for me. Much less yak cleaning. Trout get off a lot too but I am not much into eating Trout. If I want a mess of trout, I'll fish with Grubs. Don't catch many Flounder on topwaters either and one or two mackerel are definitely all I want of them. Bluefish stay on. Big Tarpon stay on pretty well too but 10-20 pounders shake off darn near every time. 

I use the little Berkley (red handled) leader sleeve crimpers to mash the barb down. I use them for lots of other applications too. They areamong my favorite tools.


----------



## shorebound (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.

www.mannsbait.comcheck out the 2009 catalog. Link on first page.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My fix on the "Waker" resulted in a lure that never fouls. I am absolutely certain that this fix will outfish the factory version. I probably made 200 casts this afternoon with 0 fouls and o snags. This lure is darn near completely snagless.

I also got 0 strikes. The Withlacoochee and inshore water south of the river was like chocolate milk. I've never seen it this muddy nor have I seen as many jellyfish. O strikes on the Waker and 0 strikes on my favorite Zara Spook and Jointed Bomber Long-A. Two hours fishing for zip. Actually, I told one of my friends that I figured chances for catching a Snook or Redfish were nill today even before I saw the water conditions.

I have one more mod for the Waker but I am going to talk to Mann's first.


----------

